# hole in steel hydraulic line



## wat (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a Ford 7108 front-end loader for my Ford tractor. Tried hooking it up today and there is a small hole (but a big leak under pressure!) in one of the steel lines that runs along the top of the bucket. Is there a way to patch this without having to replace the line. Assuming not, where can I go online to find parts. Got nowhere on my recent search. Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

A patch would never hold with that kind of pressure but maybe someone could put new ends on it cheaper.


----------



## wat (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Wjones. I assumed as much.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wat said:


> Thanks Wjones. I assumed as much.




We use to have a place called Mr. hose here that could crimp new hydraulic line ends on for you. Do you know of anyone like that in your area? You might try a google search for your tractor FEL model#.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just get you by until replacement,we use to cut the steel off at leak the slide piece of heavy hose and screw clamp tight.


----------



## wat (Nov 16, 2013)

*hole in hydraulic line*

Thanks Thomas. I was hoping that something like that might but me some time.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep it might hold for a little while. Do you have any measurements from the hose?


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

You can weld the hole using a flux core welder put two or three beads side by side where the hole is. Been there done that many times


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

you can Braze weld it if your not to close to the crimp end.

but be sure it is off the tractor and empty before trying any kind of weld.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Im not too fond of rubber fixes for hydrualics even though there are many out there still working with them. I would cut the small section out and put a compression fitting in. Just my thinking..


----------



## edwardgrey01 (May 17, 2014)

A repairs are not a good idea for any hydraulic systems. Get a new one, find a hydraulic shop that can make you a new steel line or replace it with a high quality hose. Yes you can repair it but not for long you will redo it again.


----------

